# EazyPass: Trouble logging in, call center not answering, does anyone regulate them?



## Dinarius (16 Dec 2008)

For better or worse, I have an Eazy Pass account.

www.eazypass.ie

I have been trying to login to my online account for the last two weeks to no avail. Each time I get an error message and am told to contact customer service. I can assure you that both my account number and password are correct, so there should be no problem logging in. Has anyone else tried logging in to their Eazy Pass account?

When I then fill in the online customer service form and click "Send" I get a message saying: "Your message could not be sent. Please try again later." Incredible! In nearly 10 years of filling in these forms this has never happened to me. Has anyone else tried this?

Finally, the 1890 67 67 68 helpline number would appear to be disconnected. It certainly doesn't sound engaged. Try it.

So, for the last half hour I have been on hold with their "dialling from abroad" number 01-861 3200. I'm not expecting to have the call taken any time soon.

I have been on to the National Consumer Agency and, amazingly, these companies are not regulated by any organization. e.g. The National Roads Authority. Once they successfully apply for their licence, that's it. Only in Ireland could this happen. Is it any wonder there are so many of them?

I would love to hear the experiences of others on this issue.

Thanks.

D.


----------



## Gulliver (16 Dec 2008)

*Re: Eazy Pass - Are they for real?*

I have encountered most of your problems with Eazypass, but have a further one.
I signed a direct debit for Eazypass.  Under the Direct Debit rules, they are obliged to notify you when presenting a direct debit to your bank account.  I understand that Eazypass had a "technical" solution for this - that solution is that some a light would flash at the barrier to indicate that a DD would be presented - personally, I never spotted such a flash.  I have never been notified as to how this would work on the new M50 toll, where there is no barrier.

And I find it very difficult to contact them to find out.


----------



## car (16 Dec 2008)

*Re: Eazy Pass - Are they for real?*

hmm.  Ive rang them a few times and never had a problem, ie, got straight through, good customer service.  

eFlow on the other hand....sheeeeesh.  oy yi yi.  Ive never come across such a bunch of idiots with such a poorly performing system. Mrs Car doesnt have a tag and only uses toll once every few weeks.  Have receipt for trips, still got letter to say we owed, rang them, no record of the payment, called out the number on receipt, still not coming up, another letter week later to say we owed 40e.  Rang them, told them last time calling them, bring us to court if you want, still got another letter, am ignoring them now.  
Awful to deal with on the phone, cust. service agents no power to do anything.


----------



## helan72 (16 Dec 2008)

*Re: Eazy Pass - Are they for real?*

I have an eazy pass account for personal use and also one for business - both of which have been given new account numbers and passwords by eflow. i only found this out when i tried to log into my accounts online and couldn't get access. had to call them and got the new numbers and passwords - no joy as to why they hadnt advised me as to the change and to be honest i have given up bashing my head against the eflow / easypass wall!!!!

Tried that 1890 number a moment ago and it is working now if you want to try it.


----------



## Bell Butts (16 Dec 2008)

*Re: Eazy Pass - Are they for real?*

I had similar problems.  I actually emailed the Irish Times about it and inadvertently became quoted as an 'irate motorist' in the attached article on the front page of the Irish Times the next day.

[broken link removed]



			
				Irish Times said:
			
		

> Customers who rang the NRA's call centre yesterday to activate their tags or numberplates were told all agents were busy and referred to the company's eFlow website. The automated telephone system then hung up.
> 
> "They're not answering their phones and, if the line is busy, they cut you off rather than letting you hold. You get redirected to the website but you can't activate your video account there," one irate motorist told The Irish Times.


 

All you can do is persevere I'm afraid.


----------



## NigelCraig (16 Dec 2008)

*Re: Eazy Pass - Are they for real?*

I'm having exactly the same problems. Seems the website doesn't work, nor the phone numbers.

They were taken over by eTrip at the start of November, but the eTrip website doesn't seem to be working either. And they're not answering the phones. 

As far as I can work out I was over charged by €1.80 for each transaction I made since the beginning of September (10 a week). I had this out with Easy Pass the day before everyone there was made redundant and was told that I had been credited. Contacted eTrip after that and they couldn't tell me if this had happened because the account details hadn't been transferred between the companies at that stage. She told me to ring back when I got my latest statement. 

Come the beginning of December I received and email telling me my statement was available but I haven't been able to access my account details for weeks. I wish I'd known that Prime Time Investigates programme was on last night, I could have filled 5 minutes for them.


----------



## nearly40 (16 Dec 2008)

*Re: Eazy Pass - Are they for real?*

Logged on here to find out how can I update my credit card expiry date on my eazy pass a/c. I got an e mail to say it was expired, so tried logging on , got same msg as you, tried phoning, am on permanent hold or cut off, I even called up to the booth at the east link on sat and they wouldn't take the details. Where to from here??


----------



## car (16 Dec 2008)

*Re: Eazy Pass - Are they for real?*

After reading this thread this morning, I decided to check my online account as I hadnt in ages.  I found random journeys being charged to my account which I hadnt made, which while not being happy about, I can claim back and mistakes happen. 

However, I also found incorrect charges, some journeys were 2e, some 2.80 and some were 4.10.  all for a car and all registered for the same tag.  This is not good, check your statements.   Theres something seriously wrong with their system.


----------



## papervalue (16 Dec 2008)

*Re: Eazy Pass - Are they for real?*

I have noticed that over the last few weeks as well, I just taught i had the wrong password.

My credit card expired at end of Nov 08 and got new credit card.

I got a email from eazypass telling me about expire date.

Amazing the password worked when i had to up date my crdit card details. ie when it was in their interest for it to work


----------



## NigelCraig (16 Dec 2008)

Just broke the hour mark on hold for eTrip.

What could they be doing?

.................(posts merged by mod)...time passes......

I've just broken the hour and a half mark on hold waiting to talk to someone in eTrip. 

Has anyone any tips on how to cancel your account with a company you can't contact?


----------



## car (16 Dec 2008)

*Re: Eazy Pass - Are they for real?*

strange one,  I got through to an agent in under 30 seconds, today about 12:20pm on that 1890 number.   Pressed option 1 for eazypass services but got through to etrip.


----------



## helan72 (16 Dec 2008)

*Re: Eazy Pass - Are they for real?*

NigelCraig - try now - i just got through after 2mins of being on hold.


----------



## NigelCraig (17 Dec 2008)

*Re: Eazy Pass - Are they for real?*

I actually got talking to someone in EasyPass this morning. They were helpful and told me that they were having problems with the website. They emailed me my statements and everything seems to be in order. Credits have been applied where applicable and no more overcharging has taken place.

It makes me wonder if cancelling my account in a fit of pique yesterday was a hasty decision!


----------



## ajapale (17 Dec 2008)

*Re: EazyPass: Trouble logging in, call center not answering, does anyone regulate the*

, 

Please do not duplicate/cross post questions.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (17 Dec 2008)

*Re: EazyPass: Trouble logging in, call center not answering, does anyone regulate the*

yup same happened in september.got a bill for 40e saying i was on the toll and didnt pay.had slip as proof of payment(6e)tried calling non stop,tried emailing.after 3 weeks of trying i got to speak to a guy,gave him the paid ticket account number and he said.ok sorry.must be a mistake.10 days later got a letter to say computer glitch. Grrrrrrrrrr


----------

